# Water spluttering when taps on



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

My 'van is a 1996 A/S Talisman with a Sureflow pump and a Carver Cascade water heater. When any of either the cold or hot water taps is turned on the water splutters, as if there were an airlock somewhere. I have tried draining down and carefully refilling the system, but it still splutters. Sometimes the spluttering stops if the tap is left running. Where can air be getting into the system to cause an airlock? There doesn't seem to be any leak in the pressurized part of the system, as I haven't heard the pump switching on when the taps aren't used for a long time - say at night (the pimp is right under my pillow!). Could it be that the pump is letting water flow back into the tank - but if that were the case surely the pressure would drop and the pump re-start? 

Another problem, which could just conceivably be related to the first, is that when using the mains water heater the cold water begins to flow warm - more than just through the pipes being routed together. It doesn't happen on gas because I don't leave the gas heater permanently on. 

Anyone any ideas? 

Brian.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Quote ( the pimp is right under my pillow) ...He could well be your problem. Is he Italian? When you drained down, did you drain out the water heater too. If only one tap is on does it still splutter and if you change to another tap does the same thing happen and does it matter whether hot or cold taps are used.

When you have answered these questions, I will still not know the answer but others reading that info probably will. Best of luck.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

It is usually caused by a leak in the suction (inlet side) of the pump.

Ralph


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Hi BrianR

Our pump splutters too but this is because its a diaphram type which after a short splutter sounds like a machine gun but has a steady flow! Could be a cause? the solution is to place a damper in line - Whale make one about £20.

BTW Im still here Pusser!!

A


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

chuggalugs said:


> Hi BrianR
> 
> Our pump splutters too but this is because its a diaphram type which after a short splutter sounds like a machine gun but has a steady flow! Could be a cause? the solution is to place a damper in line - Whale make one about £20.
> 
> ...


Brill - great to hear from you. Just at this moment I was also thinking of Ben and Lizzy or rather their lack of appearances. Maybe Ben and Lizzy are very bizzy.  
I really needed to see some of their pics of their new motorhome on here and wonder where they have taken it.


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. To answer Prusser, yes, I did drain the water heater, and no, it doesn't matter which tap, hot or cold, is used, they all splutter. No, the "pimp" isn't Italian - could this be the problem? Or perhaps he doesn't like being under the pillow?


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

chuggalugs said:


> Hi BrianR
> 
> Our pump splutters too but this is because its a diaphram type which after a short splutter sounds like a machine gun but has a steady flow! Could be a cause? the solution is to place a damper in line - Whale make one about £20.
> 
> ...


I should have added that I have a damper in the system, between the pump and the Y juction for the hot and cold systems

Brian


----------



## 95810 (Jul 21, 2005)

From experience...

A. The joints in the pipework from tank to pump have a leak allowing air to be sucked in.

B. You have a failing diaphragm in the pump which is allowing air in to the system. Get a diaphragm kit to make good.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

I have got a sureflow pump on my van, just had a look in the manual.

In the troubleshooting section, one of the categories is:

WILL NOT PRIME/SPUTTERS (No discharge/Motor runs)

Is the strainer clogged with debris?
Is there water in the tank, or has air collected in the hot water heater?
Is the inlet tubing/plumbing sucking in air at the plumbing connections (vacuum leaky?)
Is inlet/outlet plumbing severely restricted or kinked?
Proper voltage with the pump operating (+/- 10%)?
For debris in pump inlet/outlet valves or swollen/dry valves?
Pump housing for cracks or loose drive assembly screws?


----------

